# EA to go 100% Digital, Calls NPD 'Irrelevant'



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2012)

EA has made a major push into PC digital distribution with Origin, and it seems to be paying off. Analysts have predicted that we're heading toward an all-digital age, and EA intends to speed up the process by actively moving toward that goal itself. "We'll continue to deliver games in whatever media formats make sense and as one ebbs and one starts to flow, we'll go in that direction," EA Games president Frank Gibeau said. "Ultimately Electronic Arts, at some point in the future - much like your question about streaming and cloud - we're going to be a 100% digital company, period. It's going to be there some day. It's inevitable." He also noted the problem that many in the industry have pointed out: our only measure of tracking sales numbers is through NPD, which tracks retail sales but has lagged behind on reporting digital numbers. Part of that is probably that the large digital marketplace Steam is reluctant to share its sales data, but it still creates a definite issue of incomplete data. "I think one of the problems with this industry right now is that people tend to look at it like they're looking at an elephant through a straw," he told GI.biz. "They only see a little parts of it and they're not looking at the total picture, right? Between Facebook, social, mobile, free to play on PC, Asia, consoles... it's a vibrant, growing, huge market. An occasional bad report from NPD, which measures a sliver of what's actually happening in gaming gives people an erroneous impression."

Mr. Gibeau also said, "My point is it's an irrelevant measure on the industry. It's totally irrelevant. We don't even really look at it internally anymore. We're more focused on our services and how we're connected with consumers." This is similar to a previous statement from corporate communications executive Tiffany Steckler, who called NPD's data "a misrepresentation of the entire industry." In a statement to GameSpot, NPD Games president David McQuillan said he was surprised at Gibeau's comments. "Successful companies are looking at how their products are performing within all channels, particularly retail," he said. "For that reason, we were surprised to read the comments by Mr. Gibeau that EA does not look at NPD data internally at all. While we will not comment on the specifics on our long-standing relationship with EA, we can say with confidence that we have daily dealings with all of our major publisher clients. And we know for a fact they're using the data." He also noted that their estimates show 56% of consumer spend is in physical software, and 70% in Q4.

While NPD defends its retail figures as valuable, it seems to understand the changing tide. The company announced last year that it would be moving into digital tracking as well. In the same breath, however, it pointed out that it needs digital retailers to open their doors to the tracking firm to have accurate figures.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2012)

You mean PC gaming isn't dead?! This guy doesn't know what hes talking about. Everyone knows PC gaming is dead. Just look at brick and mortar sales!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wished EA would take my BF2 complete edition key! Shame the want me to buy it again.


----------



## DoomDoomDoom (Jul 4, 2012)

EA is "Irrelevant" to me. Really starting to wish they as a company would just burn to the ground... maybe the smart employees will move on to better ones.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 4, 2012)

i dont purchase EA games.


----------



## Frick (Jul 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wished EA would take my BF2 complete edition key! Shame the want me to buy it again.



Do they actually want that or have you talked to them? Because some companies (at least Microsoft) can give you new keys.

EDIT: But this makes a lot of sense these days. I think I kinda agree with everything he said. And he didn't say they're giving up physical media from now on but that is what it will be some day.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2012)

DoomDoomDoom said:


> EA is "Irrelevant" to me. Really starting to wish they as a company would just burn to the ground... maybe the smart employees will move on to better ones.



QQing: If its in the forum, its in the forum.

Really why do you hate EA man? Why?


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Jul 4, 2012)

"...our only measure of tracking sales numbers is through NPD, which tracks retail sales but has lagged behind on reporting digital numbers."


Just as I feared, EA is looking to go 100% digital sooner than we all may think if they are already claiming current physical copy sales stats are irrelevant.


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You mean PC gaming isn't dead?! This guy doesn't know what hes talking about. Everyone knows PC gaming is dead. Just look at brick and mortar sales!



Not sure if this is sarcasm.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 4, 2012)

EA was just voted again worst company! ...


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 4, 2012)

Eaids


----------



## Frick (Jul 4, 2012)

Jurassic1024 said:


> "...our only measure of tracking sales numbers is through NPD, which tracks retail sales but has lagged behind on reporting digital numbers."
> 
> 
> Just as I feared, EA is looking to go 100% digital sooner than we all may think if they are already claiming current physical copy sales stats are irrelevant.



But read this:



> While NPD defends its retail figures as valuable, it seems to understand the changing tide. The company announced last year that it would be moving into digital tracking as well. In the same breath, however, it pointed out that it needs digital retailers to open their doors to the tracking firm to have accurate figures.



And



> "I think one of the problems with this industry right now is that people tend to look at it like they're looking at an elephant through a straw," he told GI.biz. "They only see a little parts of it and they're not looking at the total picture, right? Between Facebook, social, mobile, free to play on PC, Asia, consoles... it's a vibrant, growing, huge market. An occasional bad report from NPD, which measures a sliver of what's actually happening in gaming gives people an erroneous impression."



I mean the man has a point.

And he still didn't say they're doing the move TOMORROW or even the next week, but it is coming. And others will do it as well, it's how the world is nowadays. On the other side of the spectrum we have the folks at Double Fine that will have proper boxes and manuals and stuff like that (and it will be interesting to see if that will have an impact on the industry as a whole later on when the games actually arrive), but on the whole it's the new age. Welcome to the future.


----------



## Solid_snake (Jul 4, 2012)

EA is the lamest company I know


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 4, 2012)

*uh...*



> EA to go 100% Digital



were they releasing their games on vinyl before this?


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 4, 2012)

It's about damn time already we stop polluting the earth with useless disks and boxes made of plastic.


----------



## Frick (Jul 4, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> were they releasing their games on vinyl before this?



Wax cylinders and eunuchs.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 4, 2012)

Origin is rubbish. I'd buy more games if it wasn't such a massive piece of crap. But because of that i've bought just NFS and even that was from retail and BF3 which arrived the same way. I've bought all the rest from GOG and Steam instead.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 4, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Origin is rubbish. I'd buy more games if it wasn't such a massive piece of crap. But because of that i've bought just NFS and even that was from retail and BF3 which arrived the same way. I've bought all the rest from GOG and Steam instead.



whats wrong with Origin steam fanboy? THey are the same damn thing with a different interface.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 4, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> It's about damn time already we stop polluting the earth with useless disks and boxes made of plastic.



Requires being shipped around too. Including driving to the store and back.

And I would not call Steam and Origin "the same thing" overall, hell it's still a work in progress and not from Valve which is a pretty unique and great company and developer/publisher, but it doesn't deserve hate just because it's from EA and has always worked fine for me.


----------



## zual (Jul 4, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> whats wrong with Origin steam fanboy? THey are the same damn thing with a different interface.



No backup option? Hes right, Orgin is crap.


----------



## =TWP=WOLF (Jul 4, 2012)

I agree with Easy Rhino, and the reason for that is the Electronic Arts Game Activation Limitation cockamamie! 

I have decided NOT to buy any more PC games of Electronic Arts until the Game Activation Limitation cockamamie is eliminated by EA for the benefit of all customers.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93227700.33447.100001172713309&type=1&theater

Sincerely, Bengt "WOLF" Johansson.


----------



## 3design (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh that is pure ***** from EA! Blizzard, Ubisoft and Sony Entertainment (PS3 / Vita) is already ahead of Digital Download AGE! 

This is LOL...


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 4, 2012)

does anybody even care?


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 4, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> whats wrong with Origin steam fanboy? THey are the same damn thing with a different interface.



Sorry but that's not the same, not even by billion miles.

1. Steam is very easy to re-install after system format by having it on non-system partition, Origin needs bunch of fiddling with path settings because it stores parts of itself in user profile (which goes bye bye when formatting)

2. Steam has better view options, better sorting options and favorites

3. Most of my online buddies are already on Steam, getting them on Origin is Mission Impossible

4. Steam has trey controls and recently played list, Origin has none of it

5. Steam Store is way better organized and more friendly to spend my euros

6. VAC that also comes in non-Valve games

7. Much more secure login and security checks

And there is probably more stuff that i don't remember right now...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> whats wrong with Origin steam fanboy? THey are the same damn thing with a different interface.



You hit the nail on the head, the difference is interface, by miles.


----------



## atikkur (Jul 4, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> whats wrong with Origin steam fanboy? THey are the same damn thing with a different interface.



No overlay, no great deals, no sale... yea origin is still crapsss.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 4, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> It's about damn time already we stop polluting the earth with useless disks and boxes made of plastic.



So now they will just build more servers to compensate for the growing numbers of digital sales  since there will be no more disc's been made.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 4, 2012)

Welcome to the future.[/QUOTE]

If 100% digital with no physical copies and downloading and relying on the internet to be connected to not only download but to play the games is the future...FUCK the future...that is what I say, give me my physical copy and fuck you EA is what I say.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Jul 4, 2012)

If EA/Origin will support Linux, that would be a start.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 4, 2012)

Until BF3 comes to steam like Crysis 2 finally did i wont be buying anything from EA and there shitty Origin software bull crap.


----------



## NC37 (Jul 4, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> whats wrong with Origin steam fanboy? THey are the same damn thing with a different interface.



/facepalm at your lack of taste, intelligence, and just...sigh...

There is a reason why Origin still says Origin Beta. Think about that for 5 mins, compare what is truly lacking from Origin, then look at how much further along Steam is...add in Gabe comment about how behind Origin is. Then consider how EA has been strongarming Origin into the market...and you might understand a tenth of the hate against Origin.

I don't mind using Origin if it is through Steam. But all purchases will be via elsewhere just so Origin won't get a sale.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2012)

i no longer hate Origin but it has a long ways to go before i consider it a viable digital platform,

They only have a large user base by forcing people to use the platform without their key games being locked to said digital platform they would have nothing,

The EULA on their digital content is bs certain things are limited such as if you dont download a particular title after x # of years you need to buy it again, EA did that back with 2142's expansion, and its still present in their EULA today.

Bad customer relations
0 sales that are worth a damn
Franchise Milking to the extreme and inflated game costs

vs Steam
mediocre customer support
awesome sales and full catelog deals i mean come on $320 in games for $75
simple reinstall procedure i mean hell copy pate the common folder click play install done

theres more but in General EA has a long way to go security issues are still a problem or like in brandon's case they cant fix the issue where he cant buy content from them honestly what good is a digital store if people cant use it and said publisher cant fix the problem 

Ill buy EA games but only when they are bargin bin prices which takes forever Steam wins hands down in the majority of things that matter.

Its pretty sad when on a DAILY basis, Origin games tend to be cheaper on Amazon than from EA themselves, if they stopped being douches they would keep more of that money in their own pocket.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 4, 2012)

I prefer digital distribution. The only downfall is that collector's editions of games will begin to become increasingly rare.

Blizzard Store... Steam... Origin...  Bring em on I love them.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 4, 2012)

zual said:


> No backup option? Hes right, Orgin is crap.



No, learn how to back shit up. You can back up everything if you know how. but maybe your just lazy and need a program to do it for you. And origin has only been out for like 1 year and it took Steam multiple years to get it where its at.



atikkur said:


> No overlay, no great deals, no sale... yea origin is still crapsss.



It does have overlay if you pay attention itll flash a thing at you tell you how to turn it on when you start a game, there are good deals if you look at the right time. Overlay for steam messes up some games pretty bad.



NC37 said:


> /facepalm at your lack of taste, intelligence, and just...sigh...
> 
> There is a reason why Origin still says Origin Beta. Think about that for 5 mins, compare what is truly lacking from Origin, then look at how much further along Steam is...add in Gabe comment about how behind Origin is. Then consider how EA has been strongarming Origin into the market...and you might understand a tenth of the hate against Origin.
> 
> I don't mind using Origin if it is through Steam. But all purchases will be via elsewhere just so Origin won't get a sale.



Really!? 

I use Steam and Origin to buy and install and play games. If they have the game I want ill buy it and play it i don't care about what program I use. I can't help but laugh at people who bitch about a game and saying they won't get it unless its on Steam.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wished EA would take my BF2 complete edition key! Shame the want me to buy it again.



why it is free online now??the last patch gave everyone the add on`s.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> i no longer hate Origin but it has a long ways to go before i consider it a viable digital platform,
> 
> They only have a large user base by forcing people to use the platform without their key games being locked to said digital platform they would have nothing,
> 
> ...



finally some one with a brain that has not been STEAM washed,Also some one who changed his mind from last year about it as a program.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 4, 2012)

Honestly I dont have a problem with Origin(The service) at all, and I also use steam.

The Software is what I don't like, afaik it collects information. and also the interface and features is not as good as Steam's. it seems lacking on something


----------



## rpsgc (Jul 4, 2012)

zual said:


> No backup option? Hes right, Orgin is crap.



Are you too fancy to use good old copy/paste? The installer is in the games' folder. It's just that simple. And Steam's backup function is crap. I've lost count of how many times I went to restore a backup and it failed. But feel free to blame it on me, I mean, Steam is perfect right?



atikkur said:


> No overlay, no great deals, no sale... yea origin is still crapsss.



Wrong on all accounts. Try again.




The blind hatred and bashing that's allowed here is... well, disgusting.


----------



## Frick (Jul 4, 2012)

rpsgc said:


> The blind hatred and bashing that's allowed here is... well, disgusting.



Ohh you should see when Apple is discussed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 4, 2012)

rpsgc said:


> Are you too fancy to use good old copy/paste? The installer is in the games' folder. It's just that simple. And Steam's backup function is crap. I've lost count of how many times I went to restore a backup and it failed. But feel free to blame it on me, I mean, Steam is perfect right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally someone with a brain bigger then a pea.


----------



## patrico (Jul 4, 2012)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Welcome to the future.



If 100% digital with no physical copies and downloading and relying on the internet to be connected to not only download but to play the games is the future...FUCK the future...that is what I say, give me my physical copy and fuck you EA is what I say.[/QUOTE]

yeah im with you on this one, i like to have my own copies of my own games that i have paid for


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 4, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> why it is free online now??the last patch gave everyone the add on`s.



Battlefield 2 is not free its 19.99$

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/DisplayProductDetailsPage/productID.78869400


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 4, 2012)

I use GameStop app(Impulse) because I don't need to launch it to play games installed by it. Don't have many things though, but I've never needed what Steam could give.

So it's a matter of what you want from them too.

Edit: Have had a few problems with GameStop app though, so it's certainly not perfect.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 4, 2012)

E A  chat more shit then fred durst, ps 3 and    	 the 360 been replacd while ive been away , no and bf 2  is now 20  quid despite some EA twat saying discounted games are bad for business a week ago.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 4, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> 1. Steam is very easy to re-install after system format by having it on non-system partition, Origin needs bunch of fiddling with path settings because it stores parts of itself in user profile (which goes bye bye when formatting)
> 
> 2. Steam has better view options, better sorting options and favorites
> 
> ...



1, 2, 4, 7:  All valid concerns, that I'm sure will be addressed in the future.

3.  As time goes on more people will have Origin.  When I switched to Steam for Counter-Strike 1.6 (when 1.5 shut down) almost nobody _wanted_ to use Steam.  They all considered it a huge step back.  Yes, these days Steam is amazing, but there was about a 2-3 year stretch where it was absolute *garbage*.  People need to remember Steam took quite some time to mature as well.

5.  I don't really see how they are that much different.  Granted, Origin's store doesn't have as much categorization up front, but it also isn't as vast.  I'd imagine as time goes on they will incorporate more organization when it is actually beneficial to do so.

6.  VAC is garbage, and the only people that get VACed are people who literally Google Search "<Game X> Hacks" and just download the first link.  VAC-proof cheats have been around longer than Steam has been public, and it's my understanding that it hasn't gotten any more difficult to bypass over the years.


----------



## Sh00t1st (Jul 5, 2012)

GJ EA !! Welcome to September 12th 2003, your almost 10 years late to the party.
I mean SERIOUSLY, How ambiguous of a statement is this ? "We'll continue to deliver games in whatever media formats make sense and as one ebbs and one starts to flow, we'll go in that direction,", i read it as "Bland press statement #92844425" or "we only change when a competitor forces us to"
I hope steam smashes their pitiful little forced content distribution system, AKA origin.
Can you tell i don't much like ea ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sh00t1st said:


> GJ EA !! Welcome to September 12th 2003, your almost 10 years late to the party.
> I mean SERIOUSLY, How ambiguous of a statement is this ? "We'll continue to deliver games in whatever media formats make sense and as one ebbs and one starts to flow, we'll go in that direction,", i read it as "Bland press statement #92844425" or "we only change when a competitor forces us to"
> I hope steam smashes their pitiful little forced content distribution system, AKA origin.
> Can you tell i don't much like ea ?



right there have been games out there that are digital distribution, but internet services were not good enough to go completely from physical to digital and now a vast majority of peoples internet speeds are now up to par.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 5, 2012)

For those comparing steam and origin. We must remember that steam has been out for a long time now so they have had time to polish their product to be very good. Sure Origin is no where near as good as steam, not even in the same league. But it hasn't been out for a very long time.

I very much prefer steam because of its decent security, very polished and easy to use interface and also all of the backup options, save-game cloud etc I could go on. However I still much prefer buying the hard-copy of a game as I find just a bit more satisfying.

Origin is already (imo anyway) much better than when it first came out. As it actually works when you click button 99% of the time now instead of crashing all the time. As long as I can play my games, I'll be happy.


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Jul 5, 2012)

Frick said:


> While NPD defends its retail figures as valuable, it seems to understand the changing tide. The company announced last year that it would be moving into digital tracking as well. In the same breath, however, it pointed out that it needs digital retailers to open their doors to the tracking firm to have accurate figures.



Digital sales are irrelevant. EA already said they are going ahead with 100% digital.  What the physical sales can tell us, is that people are still buying them.  EA is trying to dismiss those figures, so they can go right to digital.


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> It's about damn time already we stop polluting the earth with useless disks and boxes made of plastic.



But you're forgetting the people that don't have the luxury of going 100% digital.  

People that don't have broadband available where they live.
People that don't have high speed broadband where they live.
People that have very low monthly download limits.
People that don't have a credit card or a bank account to link to PayPal to purchase digital copies.


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Jul 5, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Honestly I dont have a problem with Origin(The service) at all, and I also use steam.
> 
> The Software is what I don't like, afaik it collects information. and also the interface and features is not as good as Steam's. it seems lacking on something



Oh please.


----------



## mauriek (Jul 5, 2012)

Jurassic1024 said:


> But you're forgetting the people that don't have the luxury of going 100% digital.
> 
> People that don't have broadband available where they live.
> People that don't have high speed broadband where they live.
> ...



That is right, million of gamers around the world have that limitation.

I live in a country which decent internet speed cost a fortune, We have small gamer community and downloading full game is a difficult option since ISP charge some of us up to 1/3 of our normal monthly salary. 

I recently bought BF3 and many of the times i cannot play it cause of crap internet speed, not to mention huge update size and i can afford better internet speed more than some of my gamer friend here. with time pass it's getting cheaper but the rate of price decline and speed rise is too slow when compare to other country. few years ago it is impossible to play game that consume big bandwidth but now its playable even that will be high cost gaming.

Pirating is common practice in my country, I have been promoting to buy original game but when game company decide to go full digital and left us behind, it will become harder to stop using pirate game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Overall Origin is fine, my opinion of it hasn't really changed since it came out. The interface of almost everything needs some work. They got some deals sometimes. The only reason I got it though is because games I bought required it. It's just easier for me to use Steam and keep track of my friends list there than it is to start spreading my list and duplicating and having people who don't have the same names on both platforms (I already axe people on steam like that who I have no idea who they are because they don't have the same name as here, just too many people to remember if names don't match up). Steam got me first simply for the deals (which they have in a greater supply), and kept me with the friends (since tons of people use it), hooked me a bit more with screenshot adding too.

I'll continue to use Origin, but I still fire up most of my games through Steam and exclusively use Steam chat since I'm not going to bother with multiple different hotkeys for different overlays.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Battlefield 2 is not free its 19.99$
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/DisplayProductDetailsPage/productID.78869400



Battlefield 2 Patch v1.5

Description:
Battlefield 2 Patch v1.5 Notes FEATURES: - Additional support for Windows Vista. - Added Highway Tampa as a required map. - Added a new map called Operation Blue Pearl. - Added Euro Force and Armored Fury as free to play content for all B
This is the long-awaited version 1.50 patch for Battlefield 2. In addition to making all content from both expansions free-to-play, it includes a number of bug fixes and gameplay tweaks.
Hide
Share226

File Name:
    BF2_Patch_1.50.exe
File Size:
    1.93 GB
Date Added:
    09-01-2009
Download This Week:
    1210
Downloads All Time:
    641221
Popularity:
    100%
http://www.gamefront.com/files/14444947/Battlefield_2_Patch_v1_5

Just use your cd key you have for BF2 Install cd then patch then your done..........I was saying the Highlighted above from the Complete version is free.

If you need a one cd all install link just email me  

Originally Posted by Jurassic1024 View Post
But you're forgetting the people that don't have the luxury of going 100% digital.

People that don't have broadband available where they live.
People that don't have high speed broadband where they live.
People that have very low monthly download limits.
People that don't have a credit card or a bank account to link to PayPal to purchase digital copies.

So see if you can get a VISA Debit Card linked to your bank account,It is more common then you think.I have one and it has worked for Steam and Origin.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 5, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> whats wrong with Origin steam fanboy? THey are the same damn thing with a different interface.



And thanks to your ignorant comment the flaming begins


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't dislike Origin as a service, I'd just prefer to keep all of my games on one, which is Steam.  Honestly, with Battlelog, you really shouldn't need Origin.  EA's got to inflate their user count somehow though.

Oh yeah.  EA and Origin brought some very questionable tactics when it comes to community management and stuff.  Weren't they the first to include an anti-class action clause in their EULA?  Didn't they also ban any Origin account when they troll in their forums?  And I don't mean ban from the forums, but completely lock people out of their Origin accounts and make it so they couldn't even play their single-player games offline?


----------



## KissSh0t (Jul 5, 2012)

I haven't bought any games digitally, All my games on Steam *right back to Half Life 2" were purchased in a shop, and the 1 game I am forced to use Origin for was purchased in a shop as well..

If they don't sell their games at a shop all that means is they are going to lose customers who don't buy digital, or who cannot download games due to slow internet or not having a large download quota.

EA going purely Digital means to me nothing more than I will not buy their games.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 5, 2012)

Wont buy anything from origin. Bought my bf3, da, da2, etc physically. Ccard / financial details + EA = bad combination.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 5, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Wont buy anything from origin. Bought my bf3, da, da2, etc physically. Ccard / financial details + EA = bad combination.



Just get a debit card with like $60 on it. That way they can only use what's on the card, and it's separate from your other cards.


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Ccard / financial details + EA = bad combination.



Why? Have they screwed up something?


----------



## rpsgc (Jul 5, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Wont buy anything from origin. Bought my bf3, da, da2, etc physically. *Ccard / financial details + EA = bad combination*.



You mean like when EA was hacked? Oh wait, that was Steam.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/danieln...0/steam-hacked-newell-watch-your-credit-card/


----------



## TheOne (Jul 5, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> And origin has only been out for like 1 year and it took Steam multiple years to get it where its at.
> 
> It does have overlay if you pay attention itll flash a thing at you tell you how to turn it on when you start a game, there are good deals if you look at the right time. Overlay for steam messes up some games pretty bad.





THE_EGG said:


> For those comparing steam and origin. We must remember that steam has been out for a long time now so they have had time to polish their product to be very good. Sure Origin is no where near as good as steam, not even in the same league. But it hasn't been out for a very long time.



Origin is just the latest version of EA's client, they have been playing at this since 2005, this is just their more Steam like version.

Origin also won't be doing sales like Steam, the head of Origin said at E3 this year that it damages intellectual properties.


----------



## rpsgc (Jul 5, 2012)

TheOne said:


> Origin is just the latest version of EA's client, they have been playing at this since 2005, this is just their more Steam like version.



EA*DM* was just that. A download manager. In no way did it ever compete with Steam. Especially since Steam was DRM from day one and EADM never was. Most people, like me, simply used it for the convenience of keeping a digital copy of our EA games.


----------



## TheOne (Jul 5, 2012)

rpsgc said:


> EA*DM* was just that. A download manager. In no way did it ever compete with Steam. Especially since Steam was DRM from day one and EADM never was. Most people, like me, simply used it for the convenience of keeping a digital copy of our EA games.



Origin is a combination of EA Download Manager (EADM) and EA Store, and the point was that EA has been doing Digital Downloads since 2005 starting with EA Downloader then going to EA Links and then to EADM and EA Store and now to Origin, the client is where it is because EA never took it seriously.


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 5, 2012)

Can someone asnwer me this one question because it has always been a mystery to me:

Why do games cost MORE when they are digital downloads and not boxed copies?

Logically there is no way a high street store can sell a boxed copy of a brand new game cheaper than EA themselves from their online store. Think about transport, handling, building overheads, shop employee wages... how on earth did BF3 for PC end up as £40 on Origin but only £29.97 at Game? Surely it should be CHEAPER as EA don't have to worry about all these other costs associated with physical content? I know there is backend server work and the like but if it's coming out more expensive then they are doing it WRONG!

And who are these people paying £40 for a digital edition when they can get it for 3/4 the price? Are they mugs?


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2012)

Therion_I said:


> Why do games cost MORE when they are digital downloads and not boxed copies?
> 
> Logically there is no way a high street store can sell a boxed copy of a brand new game cheaper than EA themselves from their online store. Think about transport, handling, building overheads, shop employee wages... how on earth did BF3 for PC end up as £40 on Origin but only £29.97 at Game? Surely it should be CHEAPER as EA don't have to worry about all these other costs associated with physical content? I know there is backend server work and the like but if it's coming out more expensive then they are doing it WRONG!
> 
> And who are these people paying £40 for a digital edition when they can get it for 3/4 the price? Are they mugs?



I've been thinking about that as well. Another good example is Deus Ex: HR. It was over €40 on Steam on release, retail price €29. Now it's €29.99 on Steam, retail price €9. It's not true for all games but for most of them the difference is LARGE (€15 and up) and in my opinion totally illogical.

EDIT: About internet connectivity: This is an issue they can't really ignore (hopefully). So to me it would make most sense to simply not release physical copies in "developed" (internet-wise) nations, but release them in "developing" nations (such as Australia ).


----------



## cmberry20 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm buying some popcorn..... who wants in??


----------



## erixx (Jul 5, 2012)

LOL, is TPU now a totally USA centered site where we have to eat acronyms all day? What the heck is NDP?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 5, 2012)

Frick said:


> I've been thinking about that as well. Another good example is Deus Ex: HR. It was over €40 on Steam on release, retail price €29. Now it's €29.99 on Steam, retail price €9. It's not true for all games but for most of them the difference is LARGE (€15 and up) and in my opinion totally illogical.
> 
> EDIT: About internet connectivity: This is an issue they can't really ignore (hopefully). So to me it would make most sense to simply not release physical copies in "developed" (internet-wise) nations, but release them in "developing" nations (such as Australia ).



I see how it is  I blame the politicians! lol


----------



## TheOne (Jul 5, 2012)

erixx said:


> LOL, is TPU now a totally USA centered site where we have to eat acronyms all day? What the heck is NDP?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NPD_Group


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

erixx said:


> LOL, is TPU now a totally USA centered site where we have to eat acronyms all day? What the heck is NDP?



If you are refering to the original post, NPD (not NDP) is a market reasearch firm that issues information on sales and such.


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 5, 2012)

> Another good example is Deus Ex: HR. It was over €40 on Steam on release, retail price €29. Now it's €29.99 on Steam, retail price €9. It's not true for all games but for most of them the difference is LARGE (€15 and up) and in my opinion totally illogical.



Indeed, I didn't mean to single out Origin. Just the whole damn thing about digital downloads costing MORE stinks to high hell of market rigging.

If EA go full digital then we have to pay them whatever THEY want. This is terrible news for the consumer! Of course the logical recourse would be to not buy EA, but as I said before there seem to be absolute MUGS who are happy to spend 25% more money for no concievable reason.


----------



## XNine (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't hate Origin, or EA for that matter.  EA has had their troubles in the past, but so have many other companies.  How many here remember the Microsoft Antitrust trials of the 90's?

As for Origin, it's not a bad client.  If you compare to where it is now, to where Steam was during the same period of time, Origin is years ahead of it.  Origin will mature as time progresses and I have no doubt it will be a major competitor for Steam.

Don't get me wrong, I love Steam too.  But I'm not willing to put all of my eggs in one basket.  It's bad for competition and bad for consumers to do such a thing.  Competition makes everything better for the customer in the end.


----------



## Woodhull (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm tired of the argument repeated at least 3-4x above that Origin should be given slack because it hasn't been out as long as Steam.  The opposite should be true:  Origin should be better because EA should have learned from what Steam did right (and wrong).  People similarly argued to give SWTOR slack because it hasn't been out as long as WoW.  Bad excuse to me.


----------



## =TWP=WOLF (Jul 5, 2012)

Woodhull said:


> I'm tired of the argument repeated at least 3-4x above that Origin should be given slack because it hasn't been out as long as Steam.  The opposite should be true:  Origin should be better because EA should have learned from what Steam did right (and wrong).  People similarly argued to give SWTOR slack because it hasn't been out as long as WoW.  Bad excuse to me.



I give NO slack to any company that makes things more complicated for their customer than needed. This is specially directed to the Electronic Arts Game Activation Limitation Insanity!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7.100001172713309&type=3&l=1a78d5e3b7&theater


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Wall of text....



I know that the DLC's are free BUT!!! They will not take my BF2 key cause it was released before the date of EA/Origin downloader and it does not recognize the key. I would have to pay 19.99$ for the game again which is not happening. They should allow older keys to be used with EA/Origin.


----------



## D007 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol people comparing steam to origin.. I don't like either of them tbh. The moderators at steam will lifetime ban you on a whim or if u piss off a freind of theirs, then they won't even talk to you about it.  

Origin is fine, it's just very basic, no frills. It's what I expect from EA. They want to make money, not a community..
Is Origin a constant DRM? If not, origin takes my vote.. I don't like crap running in the background when I'm gaming and steam has a tendency to go crazy on memory useage..

All I know is, if prices go up when they should be coming down. I'll just stop buying from the companies who are slimy like that..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

D007 said:


> Lol people comparing steam to origin.. I don't like either of them tbh. The moderators at steam will lifetime ban you on a whim or if u piss off a freind of theirs, then they won't even talk to you about it.
> 
> Origin is fine, it's just very basic, no frills. It's what I expect from EA. They want to make money, not a community..
> *Is Origin a constant DRM?* If not, origin takes my vote.. I don't like crap running in the background when I'm gaming and steam has a tendency to go crazy on memory useage..



Play BF3 online without it.....go ahead.


----------



## D007 (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Play BF3 online without it.....go ahead.



I don't play Bf..lol.. I don't even know what you are talking about tbh XD.. You can't play BF3 without origin? What is it DLC related? Packs and maps, etc? That you paid 80 extra dollars for? Yea.. That's not a rip off... lol...
Hey everyone, run to play BF, it only costs 100 dollars to get started..  lmfao.. ridiculous..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

D007 said:


> I don't play Bf..lol.. I don't even know what you are talking about tbh XD.. You can't play BF3 without origin? What is it DLC related? Packs and maps, etc? That you paid 80 extra dollars for? Yea.. That's not a rip off... lol...
> Hey everyone, run to play BF, it only costs 100 dollars to get started..  lmfao.. ridiculous..



Yeah......um you're ignorant of the situation.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2012)

D007 said:


> I don't play Bf..lol.. I don't even know what you are talking about tbh XD.. You can't play BF3 without origin? What is it DLC related? Packs and maps, etc? That you paid 80 extra dollars for? Yea.. That's not a rip off... lol...
> Hey everyone, run to play BF, it only costs 100 dollars to get started..  lmfao.. ridiculous..



People pay monthly to play WoW and they think thats fair......


----------



## D007 (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah......um you're ignorant of the situation.



The topic is about origin and EA going digital. I may be ignorant of BF, but that is by choosing.. EA is not "ONLY" BF... Kind of ignorant to state that it is..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2012)

D007 said:


> The topic is about origin and EA going digital. I may be ignorant of BF, but that is by choosing.. EA is not ONLY BF... It's ignorant to say otherwise..



Valid point. My main hate for origin is there stupid pay system. I could not buy a game from EA/Origin for almost 2 years due to some kind of account issue saying I was buying from another country when I was not so they flagged my account. Took a senior EA manager to fix the issue after countless email/tickets later. To buy BF3 I waited on the phone for 3 hours listening to gay elevator music. 

Steams buy system.... never had a single issue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

D007 said:


> The topic is about origin and EA going digital. I may be ignorant of BF, but that is by choosing.. EA is not "ONLY" BF... Kind of ignorant to state that it is..



Not really. You said and I quote "Origin is fine, it's just very basic, no frills. It's what I expect from EA. They want to make money, not a community..
*Is Origin a constant DRM? If not, origin takes my vote.* " Its a constant DRM. You are in fact ignorant of the purpose of Origin. Its exactly like Steam.


----------



## D007 (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not really. You said and I quote "Origin is fine, it's just very basic, no frills. It's what I expect from EA. They want to make money, not a community..
> *Is Origin a constant DRM? If not, origin takes my vote.* " Its a constant DRM. You are in fact ignorant of the purpose of Origin. Its exactly like Steam.



The topic wasn't about origin being a constant DRM, you should read the OP.. 
It's about digital distribution. Me knowing origin is a constant DRM is not some kind of validation point for me posting in this topic.. I think you are ignorant of the OP.. ^^

Anyway, you ask questions, then you find things out.. Would everyone here like me to point out what they are ignorant towards today? Because I can start doing that.
I think the fanboyism in this thread is making people get all pumped up. EA and STEAM don't pay your bills, relax fellas..



brandonwh64 said:


> Valid point. My main hate for origin is there stupid pay system. I could not buy a game from EA/Origin for almost 2 years due to some kind of account issue saying I was buying from another country when I was not so they flagged my account. Took a senior EA manager to fix the issue after countless email/tickets later. To buy BF3 I waited on the phone for 3 hours listening to gay elevator music.
> 
> Steams buy system.... never had a single issue.


 
I rarely had a problem with steam buying games..
I have had issues where it's stuck a game in downloading though at a % but the % won't go up of finalize. I have had some instances where I had to delete some inf files I think, so steam would not brain fart.. 

Regardless I think it's generally good to have competition. If steam is the only digital site they'd corner the market and that never works out for consumers.. 
I love the games that come from EA and Valve as well. 
They both have great things about them, both have some issues..

Can't say I prefer either.. One thing I do know is that I hate how willing EA is to rape it's customers at every turn.. They'll save tons of money in distribution, packaging and all of the other micro management they loose by going digital but will we see any savings? 
No, not only will we not see savings, EA will come up with some elaborate "and 100% BS" reason, as to why they need to raise prices.. 

I can't believe people actually think the excuses are valid reasons, it hurts my brain.. It's just so painfully obvious.. If you cut out the fat, you make more money..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

D007 said:


> The topic wasn't about origin being a constant DRM, you should read the OP..
> It's about digital distribution. Me knowing origin is a constant DRM is not some kind of validation point for me posting in this topic.. I think you are ignorant of the OP.. ^^
> 
> Anyway, you ask questions, then you find things out.. Would everyone here like me to point out what they are ignorant towards today? Because I can start doing that.
> ...



You didn't ask any questions. You made emotionally charged comments with a biased swing against the facts which proved you were ignorant of the situation.


----------



## D007 (Jul 5, 2012)

Emotionally charged? lol.. seriously?

I said:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lol people comparing steam to origin.. I don't like either of them tbh. The moderators at steam will lifetime ban you on a whim or if u piss off a freind of theirs, then they won't even talk to you about it. 

Origin is fine, it's just very basic, no frills. It's what I expect from EA. They want to make money, not a community..
Is Origin a constant DRM? If not, origin takes my vote.. I don't like crap running in the background when I'm gaming and steam has a tendency to go crazy on memory useage..

All I know is, if prices go up when they should be coming down. I'll just stop buying from the companies who are slimy like that.. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


If I was emotionally charged I'd of said something like "I'm going to storm into their office and start firing wildly".. I think your emotionally charged, everything you are saying in this topic points to it.. Idk why you think everyone who posts in here is directly challenging you or something.. I'm just speaking my mind.. That's what forums are for..

I'm too stoned to be emotionally charged...lol..
Peace and  TMM peace and ..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

D007 said:


> Emotionally charged? lol.. seriously?
> 
> I said:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



No Im talking about this post......



D007 said:


> I don't play Bf..lol.. I don't even know what you are talking about tbh XD.. You can't play BF3 without origin? What is it DLC related? Packs and maps, etc? That you paid 80 extra dollars for? Yea.. That's not a rip off... lol...
> Hey everyone, run to play BF, it only costs 100 dollars to get started..  lmfao.. ridiculous..



That's emotionally charged biased rhetoric. You even included emotional acronyms like "lmfao".


----------



## D007 (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No Im talking about this post......
> 
> 
> 
> That's emotionally charged biased rhetoric. You even included emotional acronyms like "lmfao".



I guess we're going to have to agree to disagree.. lmfao is like saying lol or rofl.. It's not like im storming in with guns blazing screaming about lawsuits and profanities.. I brushed off EA's lack of care for consumers years ago..

Thinking something is funny doesn't mean I'm all bent out of shape about it.. You seem to be bent out of shape, about even the idea of anyone being bent out of shape..
Does everyone have to share your opinion in here or something? Was that a prerequisite to posting?
Jeeze.. I have to fight for my own opinion apparently....lol..

PS: Might consider having a mod clean up this thread.. Getting off topic..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

I think if the NPD included digital downloads with any accuracy people would see that PC gaming is as big as its ever been. Even more so I bet. EA isn't this rich by being stupid. They know this.


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know that the DLC's are free BUT!!! They will not take my BF2 key cause it was released before the date of EA/Origin downloader and it does not recognize the key. I would have to pay 19.99$ for the game again which is not happening. They should allow older keys to be used with EA/Origin.



Have you contacted support?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Frick said:


> Have you contacted support?



I had the same issue Frick. I have the disks and they said it was listed under my old email and they said its non-transferable......even after I showed them photographs of me holding the disks


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had the same issue Frick. I have the disks and they said it was listed under my old email and they said its non-transferable......even after I showed them photographs of me holding the disks



Ah it's that kind of support then. Microsoft (in Sweden at least) are good that way.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 5, 2012)

did you forget server expense?
power usage for said servers?
back ups of said servers in case of issues?
servers across the world for multiple regions to maintain download performance?
Cost of paying people to keep those servers in top form
Cost of storing user data, for said games keeping them tied to various accounts various backups of said accounts.
Cost of support across clients with live support built into the Origin client

shall I continue, all these factor into the cost of a server, Games that dont sell or get downloaded often still need to be maintained on said server etc. All this adds up,

My guess is it adds up to about the same cost as buying discs burning discs making packaging and shipping to stores. 

Theirs alot more that goes into keeping their servers running properly up to date and most importantly SECURE, security probably being the biggest burden,

Im just playing devils advocate here i could care less its Origin it sucks as theirs no sales ill always buy from Steam do to this.

Its good to see them moving toward Digital as ease of access, maybe over time they will conform in order to compete better and thus we will see sales etc, as with any product money talks bullshit walks,

and customers like deals lol


----------



## Covert_Death (Jul 5, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> whats wrong with Origin steam fanboy? THey are the same damn thing with a different interface.



well for starters, the ad spam every time i boot my fucking PC... thats lame ass shit right there. not cool EA... this is MY computer, you have no right to FORCE me to use your software and then FORCE ads on my screen.

NO OTHER program i have installed EVER does that, so who at EA thought it was alright to spam ads?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> My guess is it adds up to about the same cost as buying discs burning discs making packaging and shipping to stores.



My guess would be that it costs more to maintain the servers than distribute physical media.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 5, 2012)

Covert_Death said:


> well for starters, the ad spam every time i boot my fucking PC... thats lame ass shit right there. not cool EA... this is MY computer, you have no right to FORCE me to use your software and then FORCE ads on my screen.
> 
> NO OTHER program i have installed EVER does that, so who at EA thought it was alright to spam ads?



Mine only spams adds when I launch an Origin title.  You may need to disable some function to get rid of startup adds.  The Origin spam I get is exactly like the semi annoying Steam pop ups/sales updates that you get every time you launch Steam.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 5, 2012)

Covert_Death said:


> NO OTHER program i have installed EVER does that, so who at EA thought it was alright to spam ads?



The person who foresaw that you would buy the product in spite of the ads?


----------



## Covert_Death (Jul 5, 2012)

Mr McC said:


> The person who foresaw that you would buy the product in spite of the ads?



bought bf3 pre-release, had no idea ORIGIN would start spamming 3 months later.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> did you forget server expense?
> power usage for said servers?
> back ups of said servers in case of issues?
> servers across the world for multiple regions to maintain download performance?
> ...



You're an idiot. Everyone knows the Internet should be free for everyone and the government should pay for everything via taxes on the evil rich....... j/k


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 5, 2012)

Indie gamer mad Hegomonic Publishing company in it to make money.  SHOCKING!!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 5, 2012)

and there was me saying threads are not pety these days.

Imho EA should stfu untill they get a decent amount of games on origin(which ive no roblems with GUI,wise), and they deffinately need to UnGay their system, while i understand that it costs to run a server, once thats up and running anyway it shouldnt cost that much more to host more titles, and when they brought it out they said you would be able to link your older EA hardcopies to it, Crysis still wont, NFS pro street wont and many other titles i own that are not That old, to link them id have to buy them again, epic FAIL and not gona happen plus EA assed up my steam bought(pre and stupid) crysis 2 so bad i didnt play it for months and it now isnt installed thru steam but origin, yet in the steam folder and even then i had to get onto EA online to get it working.

Seems to me EA's burning more bridges then its building, and i only prefer steam due to the larger catalogue, and OBV beause they do deals and good ones at that. something EA think is ruining the sector(dicks)


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 5, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> did you forget server expense?
> power usage for said servers?
> back ups of said servers in case of issues?
> servers across the world for multiple regions to maintain download performance?
> ...



I'm not forgetting these things, but if these things add up to more than physical media then why are we bothering down this road in the first place? Ease of use? Is that what it's called when I can't play my games offline?

I've no insight into the industry so I could be well off the mark but personally I don't imagine back end stuff comes to more than printing, shipping and having stores take their cut. If it did then how can Origin and Steam then sell for a more reasonable price later on? It all just smacks of trying to wring money out of people.

In terms of back end stuff, why aren't they doing more to promote P2P and thus reduce their server loads... oh right, it's because everyone believes P2P is used by pirates... ARRrr me 'earty!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Therion_I said:


> In terms of back end stuff, why aren't they doing more to promote P2P and thus reduce their server loads... oh right, it's because everyone believes P2P is used by pirates... ARRrr me 'earty!


Because P2P will destroy security. I'm not gonna give out my credit card to a service and then download the good from some random seedier who injects hacked DDL's.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 5, 2012)

Covert_Death said:


> well for starters, the ad spam every time i boot my fucking PC... thats lame ass shit right there. not cool EA... this is MY computer, you have no right to FORCE me to use your software and then FORCE ads on my screen.
> 
> NO OTHER program i have installed EVER does that, so who at EA thought it was alright to spam ads?



Do you even use Steam? Origin only shows you the ads when you sign in. And Steam does the same thing, and right after you close a game in steam another add window comes up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because P2P will destroy security. I'm not gonna give out my credit card to a service and then download the good from some random seedier who injects hacked DDL's.



Wouldn't that only be possible if they allowed someone top be the original seed rather than them being that seed and putting the torrent out there? I honestly think it's a good idea if companies want to save money, though for people who have bandwidth limits it will just make things worse. But for everyone else, it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wouldn't that only be possible if they allowed someone top be the original seed rather than them being that seed and putting the torrent out there? I honestly think it's a good idea if companies want to save money, though for people who have bandwidth limits it will just make things worse. But for everyone else, it wouldn't be too bad.



Anyone who seeds the file can add a hacked DDL or any other BS.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 5, 2012)

Covert_Death said:


> bought bf3 pre-release, had no idea ORIGIN would start spamming 3 months later.



Then, you have a fair point, I stand corrected.


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because P2P will destroy security. I'm not gonna give out my credit card to a service and then download the good from some random seedier who injects hacked DDL's.



So you've never downloaded WoW or Diablo 3 from Blizzard who do use the P2P method unless you manually switch it off? Fair enough. It's been done before and it's been done securely.

If you're that paranoid about your credit card then I'd suggest burning it and resorting to paper cash as frankly everyone you give it to is a potential security risk. Most decent Credit Cards have online fraud protection anyway so it's easy to get your money back. Hell, my bank even called me to tell me someone tried to use it to buy stuff from an online shop that I'd never used before just the other day. Turns out it was me but I was still impressed.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought a game from Origin and two days later my dog got ran over by a car. That never happened when I bought my games from Steam. Damn your black-hearted souls EA! Damn you!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 6, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> My guess is it adds up to about the same cost as buying discs burning discs making packaging and shipping to stores.



as someone else said if this is the case and obviously it is to some degree for online gaming isnt cheaper...wtf is the point of this crap? Honestly I've hated steam from the first time I've had to deal with it playing skyrim es V....just utter annoying bullshit if it didn't load properly sometimes when server was slow etc I'd wait forever for it to load up and blah blah blah, there is an option to play offline etc but point is I'm NOT even playing an online game with other people WHY THE FUCK do I even need to get online to play a single player role playing game? Shouldn't even be an option...I like having my physical copy, you put it in the tray OR better yet it doesn't have annoying copyright protection that hardly works anyway on it and I just click on the icon and it loads up from my harddrive same way everytime poof!


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 6, 2012)

Desert Eagle said:


> I bought a game from Origin and two days later my dog got ran over by a car. That never happened when I bought my games from Steam. Damn your black-hearted souls EA! Damn you!



hahahahah

I dislike Origin, but not strongly. It doesn't have the catalog steam does, and it lacks the sales. Those are the two most important things to me. I only use it because I play Battlefield


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 6, 2012)

Im expecting a statement of the opposite any minute now,,, have a look what the EU courts have to say

http://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2012-07/cp120094en.pdf

EA can apparently no longer oppose the resale of a digital copy neither can steam, they are not going to like that


----------



## evulmunk33 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Analysts have predicted that we're heading toward an all-digital age, and EA intends to speed up the process by actively moving toward that goal itself


way to go for "speeding up the process" and staying "following the latest trend" EA... 

i havent had an optical drive in my system for almost 5 years, and havent had one in my laptop for 2 years

im shocked how many laptops actually still come with an optical disk drive...
why make a laptop thicker and heavier to carry around?
whats the last time youve seen somebody use an optical disc ON THE GO???

some people MAYBE use them at home or in the office or when meeting friends... but how common is it that they are used on the go? and most of those situations are predictable, nothing "just comes up" requiring you to use an optical disc these days... those few people should carry an external drive with them which weighs about the same, making laptops cheaper and lighter for the vast majority...

luckily intel FINALLY realized this as well and is suggesting no ODDs in ultra books, one of the few things they got right about those things...
or maybe they only did it to cut costs, hah!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Jul 6, 2012)

evulmunk33 said:


> way to go for "speeding up the process" and staying "following the latest trend" EA...
> 
> i havent had an optical drive in my system for almost 5 years, and havent had one in my laptop for 2 years
> 
> ...



Well said, and EA, the bane of gamers and a turd-stripe on the underwear of humankind, intends to drag us kicking and screaming into the post-optical disk age whether we like it or not. Adapt or be left behind. Evolution 101.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 6, 2012)

evulmunk33 said:


> i havent had an optical drive in my system for almost 5 years, and havent had one in my laptop for 2 years



i still have a single burner, just for makeing driving cds it seems, I had not considdered it but ive not bought a hard copy in a year or two 

Ive allready got 8 games via origin but imho they need to get all their back catalogue on it fast and allow disk copies ,ALL old disk serials to be tied to it if legit, simples via this they would garner some respect and support from the gamers(pc) inc me, origin has improved since the beta started but what is going on over their that its still a soddin beta


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 7, 2012)

Can EA just come out with another Burnout game already? One that isnt anything like Paradise and more like Revenge.

Edit: Also, why do we not get discounts on digital media compared to that of physical media? I dont want to pay $60 for a game for a digital copy when the physical media costs the same. I want $10 off.


----------



## 3design (Jul 7, 2012)

EA This, EA that... 

Seriously, I stopped buying their product 2 years ago (accept burnout paradise). They are blabbering like gits with their mouth open for flies to lay their eggs. 

Need For Speed is getting crappier everyday, accept for burnout paradise. I still play that game...

Need For Speed: Underground 1 & 2 (Holy **** Big GREAT game!)
Need For Speed: Most Wanted (Great Game!)
Need For Speed: Carbon (Graphics Improvement, needs improvement!)
Need For Speed: Undercover (OK Game, needs more flare and WOW factor...)
Need For Speed Pro street (Crap, who made this ****?)
Need For Speed: Shift 1 & 2 (WTF? This game is the biggest downfall! The game is buggy, glitch as hell (even worse on Shift 2), features and contents are limited.)

Notes: In Shift 2 (PC), it looks more like a port version from PS3, even if you set graphics quality to the max. That is disturbing and lazy...

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (PS3 & PC Edition) - Great Game! Needs more flare... Criterion can do better than that - com on!

Need For Speed: Most Wanted 2 (Criterion Game) - Car Modification are being stripped down or thrown aside... WTF? Criterion, look at the original: Most Wanted game! Open your firkin eyes!!!!

Crysis - 1 & 2 - Still buggy as hell if you haven't notice. Most of the bug are located behind the game and the 'core' engine...

Command & Conquer 3 + 4 --- The worse series ever made for public! The other version: C&C 4, it's even worse! The gameplay mechanics were stripped down like crazy, graphics are buggy (if you look hard enough). Even MORE disgraceful, they slap that "Always Online DRM" just for everybody to HATE like never before! What a total FAIL...

EA, get a life... 

-----

This lists are endless... I will stop here...


----------



## atikkur (Jul 7, 2012)

3design said:


> EA, get a life...



they had it,, THE SIMS


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 8, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Edit: Also, why do we not get discounts on digital media compared to that of physical media? I dont want to pay $60 for a game for a digital copy when the physical media costs the same. I want $10 off.



+1


----------



## natr0n (Jul 30, 2012)

Lets say you buy a game and its no longer supported.

example: a fps and they turn off servers and remove game from accounts.

You'll have nothing left basically.

I'm not sure if someone mentioned this already.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 31, 2012)

I might actually play some ea games if they were f2p. 

Most just don't look worth the money. I enjoyed crysis, but borrowed that from a friend. Same with crysis 2, but that wasn't as good a game. The nfs games just don't interest me. I don't feel like playing bf3 for $60 when I have mindless shooters I am happy with. Friends tell me I need to play bf2142 if that is what it is called.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Aug 2, 2012)

EA when are you discounting BF3 Premium or at least CQ?  And can you push back BF4 until Fall/Winter 2014?


----------



## happita (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> EA when are you discounting BF3 Premium or at least CQ?



Probably never seeing as though Premium gets you all 5 DLCs for $10 a piece instead of paying $15 individually for each one. And not to mention EA isn't like Steam with discounting their games.



Hilux SSRG said:


> And can you push back BF4 until Fall/Winter 2014?



Its not so bad, at least its not like a new COD every single year


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Aug 3, 2012)

I picked up Karkand for $7.50 on a short 50% off sale,...  so I have some hope.


----------

